# 1660 Long Beach Boat Build



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Thought I would share my boat build that I have been working on. It is a 1660 with tunnel hull and flotation pods that I got made by Long Beach boats in Mississippi. It is a 1/8" hull with a 3/16" transom. Single bench with storage, and a full diamond plate floor. I am building it out mainly for bowfishing, and will be rigged with eight 150w HPS lights for the nights. I also like to fly fish and flounder, so it will be a multi-purpose boat for me.

Here is the boat when I picked it up:


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Bought a used 1999 60hp Yamaha and converted it to a tiller steer.





Fabricated and welded in latches for the storage in the bench.






Mounted the outboard on a Microjacker hydralic jack plate.



Installed a seat base, and mounted jack plate switch in the bench next to seat so it can be operated with the right hand, while operating tilt/trim with left on the tiller.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Fabricated and welded in hooks for holding push pule, gigs, etc...











Start of my raised platform for casting and shooting. Lights will be mounted under the platform. 1/8" sheet, 1.5" square tube with 1/8" walls.

Started with cutting out the sheet metal..


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Started framing the support structure:









Welded in 1/4" plates for the deck to mount to:



Welding the deck on:


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Riveted the sheet metal to the structure and got the trolling motor mounted. Next steps are creating brackets for the lights, and running wiring.







This is as far as I am right now. Will update as I continue!


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*why*

is my boat in your garage? nice rig sir


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Why is my boat in your garage? nice rig sir


Possible case of identical twins? I guess i need to make mine more unique....


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Very nice build. Are you putting some kind of non-skid on the front deck?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

WillieP said:


> Very nice build. Are you putting some kind of non-skid on the front deck?


Thanks. Yes, I have two sheets of hydroturf ordered and on the way for the deck. They should be here sometime this week, and I'll get those put down.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice welding. Did you TIG or MIG it?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

texas two guns said:


> Nice welding. Did you TIG or MIG it?


Thanks. It was all done with a TIG. I am using a Thermal Arc 186.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Have a start on the fuel tank. Rough calculations should put it around 12-13 gallons.







To be continued...


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Impressive work. Nice welds. Looks like you will have a nice rig once finished. I would like to see pictures of finished fuel tank.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Tankfxr said:


> Impressive work. Nice welds. Looks like you will have a nice rig once finished. I would like to see pictures of finished fuel tank.


I'll for sure put them up as soon as I finish it. Just the top of the tank left to cut out, then just need to weld it all up and add fuel fittings.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice boat! Since you know how to do metal work yourself what do you think as far as the quality of the boat is? I have seen their advertisements, but never actually heard of anyone getting one of their hulls.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome workmanship. I just have two questions. 

First, If the larger front deck was a priority, I assume that it is, why not just buy a larger/wider boat that had a larger front deck. 

Second, was the boat designed for the additional weight on the bow? Not sure how much it weighs, but my experience with add on decks on the bow causes stress amidship as well as on the transom. Happens as the motor tries to lift the bow. 

Just a couple of observations, not intended to stir any pots. 

It looks great and I am sure it will serve your purposes for many many years to come.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

aTm08 said:


> Nice boat! Since you know how to do metal work yourself what do you think as far as the quality of the boat is? I have seen their advertisements, but never actually heard of anyone getting one of their hulls.


Thanks! As far as the quality of the boat goes, the simplest way to describe it is "Tank". The bottom and sides are 1/8", transom is 3/16", and ribs are 2" square. It is almost overbuilt, if such a thing exists. The other thing that I would mention is that he was a few thousand $'s cheaper than almost every other builder I contacted. He also used diamond plate in building the top of the pods, storage lid and, transom corners, which was a very nice touch, and something that I didn't specifically request.

I will nit-pick a little though... He left the welds un-cleaned when I picked up the boat, so there was some black ash from the MIG work that I had to clean up. It's purely cosmetic at the end of the day, and nothing that will have an impact on the overall quality of the boat. When I consider the price I paid though, relative to other builders, I can't complain too much about that.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

HydraSports said:


> Awesome workmanship. I just have two questions.
> 
> First, If the larger front deck was a priority, I assume that it is, why not just buy a larger/wider boat that had a larger front deck.
> 
> ...


The larger front deck isn't about size, it is about being raised. Even with a bigger boat, I would still add a raised platform. Having a raised platform allows better day time visibility into the water, and also allows for lights to be mounted under the deck where they won't be in the way of fly line, and movement.

These boats are built strong enough to support the additional weight of a platform on the bow. Mid ship stress should not be an issue, and the transom is an absolute beast.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

You definitley have some skillz


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

fishin shallow said:


> You definitley have some skillz


Thanks! I am just a hobbyist welder, but I take my time and try to do things right. I took a course on TIG welding at the Community College in Conroe last year so that I could do my own little projects. I also kind of figured that it wouldn't be too bad to have a trade skill under my belt if I ever find myself without a job. I am quite pleased with how everything has turned out so far.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Got most of the way through the tank today. Should have it finished up tomorrow.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Keep posting updated pics of the progress. Always cool to see guys with skills getting aluminum boats set up the way they want.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Finished the welding, and installed the fuel pickup tube. It's in place and ready to be fueled up for hitting the water tomorrow. Going to pick up materials for light brackets and railing for the deck tomorrow AM. UPS has the hydroturf to arrive on Monday as well. With any luck, I just might wrap this up this next week.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Got it on the water yesterday for a trial run. I am quite pleased with how it drafts. It has a 5 inch tunnel, and sitting with a full tank of gas with an inch of tunnel above the water. I was also very pleased with how the 80lb trolling motor motor moved it around.

I did find a problem though. I broke out the GPS, and I was only hitting a max of 22mph, and riding bow high no matter how I trimmed the motor. I would think that a 60hp outboard should move a 1660 a lot better than that. I am just using the prop that came with the outboard, so I think that might be my problem. It is a Powertech 3 blade, and looks like a 13 pitch.

If anybody has a recommendation of a prop guru for me to talk to, I would greatly appreciate it. 22mph is not going to cut it!


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice looking rig. I also weld aluminum mig and tig one thing you should do is put a Perko switch in if you have not already and never ground anything to the hull of a aluminum boat. That is a heavy 1660 and you need to play with props your boat weighs alot more then production 1660.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

fowlwaters said:


> Nice looking rig. I also weld aluminum mig and tig one thing you should do is put a Perko switch in if you have not already and never ground anything to the hull of a aluminum boat. That is a heavy 1660 and you need to play with props your boat weighs alot more then production 1660.


Thanks for the tips. I don't have anything grounded to the boat, and definitely won't be doing so. Not sure what the need for a Perko switch would be. I have the trolling motor on two separate batteries from the outboard.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I got a rough start on the railings for the deck today, and of course I found myself short of materials. I am really bad at estimating how much material something is going to take! Got all the main pieces cut, just short on supports for the other half. Hopefully will get it welded up tomorrow after work.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

The Yamaha black stainless series tend to be the faster of the production props. With a tunnel you will most likely need to add some cup. 22 with the 60 is a little on the slow side for sure. Someone who really knows their stuff I bet will give you a better idea of what prop to get.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

A Perko switch is a battery cut off switch after a day of fish you just turn the Perko off and it kills the power like a main breaker.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice rig!


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you sure when you were running your tunnel was breaking suction. If not it might not be vented properly. I have a 1648 with a 40 yamaha and fully loaded with just me I can get a lil better than 30. Unloaded I can hit mid 30's. I had to do some playing with the vent though to achieve that.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

msf62000 said:


> Are you sure when you were running your tunnel was breaking suction. If not it might not be vented properly. I have a 1648 with a 40 yamaha and fully loaded with just me I can get a lil better than 30. Unloaded I can hit mid 30's. I had to do some playing with the vent though to achieve that.


This is a really good thought. This may be a big part of my problem as well. My tunnel isn't currently vented. If I have a ton of suction, that would explain why I am riding so bow high. The rear end is getting sucked down.

It looks like I am going to have to add building a vent onto my list of things to do. You don't happen to have any pictures of your vent set up do you?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I sure dont. I can post some either tonight or tomorrow. All it is though is a piece of conduit or pipe that is flush welded on the bottom then plumbed out the side of the boat and welded the same way. Where it is welded under the boat it was installed towards the front of the tunnel then a piece of plate was put below it i guess this was done so the welds on the pipe wouldn't be directly exposed to the water. If you have anything that causes air bubbles thats in line with your prop then it will cause cavation which is a whole other set of problems. You definetly need to vent that tunnel or it will never perform right. You also need to do this prior to getting your prop worked. Also i've seen setups where a thru hole was installed then a piece of flex hose was just ran out the back of the boat.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

msf62000 said:


> I sure dont. I can post some either tonight or tomorrow. All it is though is a piece of conduit or pipe that is flush welded on the bottom then plumbed out the side of the boat and welded the same way. Where it is welded under the boat it was installed towards the front of the tunnel then a piece of plate was put below it i guess this was done so the welds on the pipe wouldn't be directly exposed to the water. If you have anything that causes air bubbles thats in line with your prop then it will cause cavation which is a whole other set of problems. You definetly need to vent that tunnel or it will never perform right. You also need to do this prior to getting your prop worked. Also i've seen setups where a thru hole was installed then a piece of flex hose was just ran out the back of the boat.


I started looking into it and I see quite a few where a thru hull was used and then routed to a ball valve for controlling how much air is being let into the tunnel. It looks like a pretty clean and easy solution.

I'm playing a hypothetical in my head currently, but I would think that I would need to place the hole about 2-2.5 inches above the bottom. I would think that this would be about the right spot to break suction, and not feed air into the water... Anybody have measurements of how far up the vent has been placed from the bottom line of the boat?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean about placing the hole 2-2.5" above the bottom


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

msf62000 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about placing the hole 2-2.5" above the bottom


I'm talking about how far up from the bottom line of the boat the vent is placed.

If you were to take a ruler and extend the bottom of the boat at the beginning of the tunnel, how far vertically from that line does the vent sit? The further back in the tunnel the vent is, the larger this measurement would be.

If I am thinking about it correctly, the ideal position for the vent would be set where the water level is with no vacuum when on plane. If set too low, it would be submerged while on plane, and put air into the water. If set too high, it will keep some level of vacuum up to the point of the vent...

Of course, this is just me thinking out loud...


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Yea i'm not sure about how high. mine is just barely out of the water and i have seen others that are transom high. To tell you the truth the transom height seemed to perform better. His didn't have a valve on it nor does mine, but i have seen some with valves. I will try and get some pics tonight. I'm really surprised that the boat builder didn't install this.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

*tunnel venting*

This isn't my boat i didn't have time to look at mine last night. These are some pics similar to mine that I found on the web.

This one isn't like mine










This one is setup a little higher than mine I don't think it will matter how mhigh you put it. Honestly everyone but mine I have ever seen was just ran out the top of the transom and performed better than mine.








I think this would be the most important part. You don't want nothing disturbing the water in front of the prop. This is how the bottom of my boat looks.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

fowlwaters said:


> A Perko switch is a battery cut off switch after a day of fish you just turn the Perko off and it kills the power like a main breaker.


 I think the perko switch was recommended in order to turn everything off at the end of the day to help prevent from electrolysis developing with all the aluminum. not an expert on this, just remember reading another thread about it on here and kind of wondered the same, so did a little research myself. I'm not sure if it really matters though being as you have nothing grounded to the boat? like I said no expert on this...


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pics Msf6200. I got to looking at vent positions, and I am kind of torn between positioning it in front of the bench, or inside the bench. I can get a lot closer to the front of the tunnel if I do it in front of the bench, but it will be in prime real estate. If I put the vent inside the bench, it is positioned about 1/4 of the way back into the tunnel, and may not see the full benefit of venting.... Gahhhhh

In other news... I lost a day in contemplating the design of venting the tunnel and researching, but my hydroturf arrived yesterday, and I got one half of the railing welded up today. Just need to finish the railing, and I'll be able to install the turf.



Also... Metal is really hot shortly after welding... Just in case people didn't know...


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

BTW I haven't said anything about your build that boat looks awesome. I hope someday I can get me a custom one built.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

msf62000 said:


> BTW I haven't said anything about your build that boat looks awesome. I hope someday I can get me a custom one built.


Thanks! If you can buy used stuff and piece it all together like I am doing, it comes out a ton cheaper than buying a whole boat. I think that you also come out with a nicer boat after being able to pick out each specific part, or at least a boat that you know every inch of.

I ran out of argon last night, and got a fresh tank today. Turns out I got a bad tank of gas, so no welding progress today. Instead, I broke out my handy little brake and whipped up the first bracket for my lights. 1 down, 7 to go.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Brackets finished! Going in the morning to pick up pipe for venting the tunnel. I am going to focus on the venting tomorrow, and hopefully get it done.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Kind of getting frustrated. Got the argon tank exchanged, and I am still getting contaminated welds with the new tank... Tried everything, and the only thing I keep coming back to is a bad tank of gas. Nothing on my rig has changed except the tank... Will have to wait until Monday to go back and try and sort this out.

Even though I wasn't able to do any welding, I got working on the vent. With much hesitation, I cut a 1.25" hole in the bottom of the boat, and fit a piece of pipe that I'll weld in. From there, I bought some tubing to run up to a pvc ball valve that I'm going to mess around with to see what the optimal amount of air flow is. I positioned the vent about 1/4 of the way into the tunnel, and inside the bench seat.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

that vent is too far foward. Needs to be as close to the start of the tunnel as possible.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

txshockwave said:


> that vent is too far foward. Needs to be as close to the start of the tunnel as possible.


Thanks for the feedback. I also agree with you on this, but due to my hobby level fabrication limitations (I don't have pipe bending tools), I was pretty much forced to the decision to place inside of the bench. If I placed the vent at the front of the tunnel, it would have been positioned in front of the bench, and I would have needed to bend the pipe to route towards the back.

I think at the end of the day, a vent where I put it is better than no vent at all. I'll try it out at least, and see how it goes.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Wiznut what size pipe do you need for your vent I have a pipe bender for 3/4",1",& 1.25" and have a good amount of scarp peices that may work for you.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

fowlwaters said:


> Wiznut what size pipe do you need for your vent I have a pipe bender for 3/4",1",& 1.25" and have a good amount of scarp peices that may work for you.


The pipe I bought is a 1.315 OD with .133 wall. Since I already did the hole, I'm going to go ahead and give this set up a shot and see how it runs. If I don't like it, and decide to move it forward, I'll definitely give you a shout!


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Finally got my Argon situation figured out. Turns out that I was right all along. Had to take my TIG to the welding shop today, and we went through their tanks and found that one of their newer guys had improperly filled their new tanks. Swapped to an older tank from a different batch, and problem was solved. Will finally be able to get back to welding.

Cost me nearly a half week, multiple trips driving there, materials, and a whole lot of frustration. Just a warning, if anybody got some new Argon tanks from Conroe Welding recently, there is a high probability they are bad, and you'll need to go exchange them.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I am moving forward again with my welder back in action. I finished welding together both rails, and welded in the tunnel vent.

My list of things left is definitely getting shorter. 1) Weld railings to the deck. 2) Install lights and run wiring. 3) Glue down hydroturf.

The boat should be about 99% done at that point. (It's impossible to ever hit 100%)





It may not be the best looking welds I've ever done, but I'm pretty darn happy with them considering they were on the bottom of the boat, and I was doing it laying on my back and welding overhead.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

So went about fitting the hydroturf yesterday, and looked at it with the rails. I ended up not liking the look of the rails, so I am going to skip putting them on.

I got started on mounting and wiring the lights. Have them all mounted, and half of them wired. I am on the hunt for a generator right now, as I don't have an extension cord long enough for the river...

There are eight 150w high pressure sodium lights, with each putting out 15K lumens. It should light things up pretty well.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Pretty much done with the boat now and ready to spend some time on the water. I got the Hydroturf laid down on the deck, finished up all the lighting, and picked up a Honda genny to run them. Made some new PVC covered 2x4 bunk boards that I'm going to swap onto the trailer this weekend. Also rigged up a couple of dowel rod / stainless all thread gigs for trying to find some flounder. Got my Tiny Tach in the mail yesterday, and will be refining the prop over the next couple weeks. Otherwise, I'll see ya'll on the water!


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

How did the vent work?


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

txbigred said:


> How did the vent work?


X2


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

The new Baumann prop really seemed to make the difference vs the venting. I got out this week and I am up to 30mph into the wind now. I can put my hand over the vent, and it is definitely drawing air, so it is working to some extent. I really should have put the vent further forward, but I am not going to bother changing it. I am happy with how she is running now.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Just throwing this out there, but with my project done, my TIG isn't getting much use. If anybody needs something welded near Spring, give me a shout. I'd be happy to help out for a lot less than what most shops would charge, and could always use some extra gas money to get to the water. I also like Stout for beer...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice boat, I just saw the last picture. Great work!

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Nice boat, I just saw the last picture. Great work!
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


Thank you sir! I am happy to be on the water instead of building. I am heading down to east matty tomorrow for the first time tomorrow to see if I can't find any reds to catch or flounder to gig.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

It's spring time again and that means it is time to build stuff. I'm always finding new things to add or change on the boat. I have been doing a lot of little things over the last few weeks on the boat, but it looks like I am going to be adding on a removable poling platform as my next fabrication project. With the poling platform in place, she will be just about the most versatile inshore boat that I could dream up. I will update with build process as I get that platform going.

Here is the idea I am going for on the removable poling platform that I'm going to build. Transom mounted, and will have matching hydroturf as the front casting platform.










Other little things that have been keeping me busy lately have been adding interior lighting, transom saver for the trailer, trailer mounted transom tie downs, rod holders, arrow rack, and I repainted the super faded and worn cowling on the outboard.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Got a start on it today. The sheet metal part of the platform is 20"x41" and the tubing will add a touch over an inch around the sheet metal.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Are you cutting the sheet aluminum with a jigsaw, or do you have a shear?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Are you cutting the sheet aluminum with a jigsaw, or do you have a shear?


I sure WISH I had a shear, but unfortunately not. I use a worm drive circular saw, which cuts a lot straighter than a jigsaw. I always try to err on the outside of the line so that I can come back and hand file until I have a perfectly straight line.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

wiznut said:


> I sure WISH I had a shear, but unfortunately not. I use a worm drive circular saw, which cuts a lot straighter than a jigsaw. I always try to err on the outside of the line so that I can come back and hand file until I have a perfectly straight line.


Nice. I didn't give much thought to using the circular saw, but I can see where it would give a better cut than the jigsaw. I keep dreaming up excuses to drag more tools home, and then I look at my garage and think, "where did all this stuff come from?" hahaha!

I've got the welder, bench grinder, vise, and various hand tools (drill, saw, angle grinder) etc. I'd like to get a chop saw, drill press, and a press. Sure wish I could bulldoze the neighbor's house and extend my garage by 50 feet or so.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

GulfCoast1102 said:


> Nice. I didn't give much thought to using the circular saw, but I can see where it would give a better cut than the jigsaw. I keep dreaming up excuses to drag more tools home, and then I look at my garage and think, "where did all this stuff come from?" hahaha!
> 
> I've got the welder, bench grinder, vise, and various hand tools (drill, saw, angle grinder) etc. I'd like to get a chop saw, drill press, and a press. Sure wish I could bulldoze the neighbor's house and extend my garage by 50 feet or so.


I know the feeling! I haven't had a car in the "garage" in forever. To fit my workspace, tools, and cars, I'd need something like an 8 car garage minimum. Out of your missing tools, I'd say you should get a drill press. It probably gets the most use out of anything in my garage.

Welded up the first part of the frame for the platform. Project going on hold now for a few days of fishing time on the coast. I enjoy the project, but I like fishing more!

I got a gauge of the height requirement for motor to clear when up. It's definitely going to give one hell of a vantage point.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

The taller the better! Are you making it removeable like the other photo? Your boat should be super stable, mine is narrower and my platform is 44" off the deck, very comfortable on top even in wind and passing boat wakes.


----------



## duecew (Apr 23, 2013)

If you don't have a shear, plasma cutter and a straight line is the only way to go. Quite! If the machine is set right, you don't even need to file or grind.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The taller the better! Are you making it removeable like the other photo? Your boat should be super stable, mine is narrower and my platform is 44" off the deck, very comfortable on top even in wind and passing boat wakes.


As of right now, the idea is to go with the removable platform design like the other photo. That is up to change though if I decide it's not stable enough. It is definitely going to be tall. The top of it will be sitting 49" above the top of the flotation pod, which is about another 10" down to water level. Basically will be 5ft off the water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is how high mine is off the water to the top of the platform and I have never felt like I was going to fall. I think my platform has a smaller deck too. Your boat is 8" wider than mine as well, I think you will love it. 
Do you have a push pole yet?


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That is how high mine is off the water to the top of the platform and I have never felt like I was going to fall. I think my platform has a smaller deck too. Your boat is 8" wider than mine as well, I think you will love it.
> Do you have a push pole yet?


That's good to know. I set the deck on the ground and it is definitely a comfortable size to move around on.

I have a an expandable push pole from Academy currently. It's been mostly a push the boat off the stump I just trolled over kind of tool...


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Got back to work on the poling platform this evening. It's starting to actually look like something.

Getting the angle of the platform set.









Main legs tacked in place









Brackets that will be welded to the transom for the platform to slide in to.









Current stage of completion... Need to make some cross braces and then weld everything up!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

wiznut said:


> Thanks. It was all done with a TIG. I am using a Thermal Arc 186.


All I can say is You got the Touch with Alu..Beautiful


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job, can't wait for the final product.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

cva34 said:


> All I can say is You got the Touch with Alu..Beautiful


Thank a lot! It has definitely taken quite a bit of practice to get where I'm at, but I'm happy with what I can do as a garage amateur.

I didn't get all of the welding done today that I wanted to. I had to drive up to Trinity this afternoon for a water leak at a family property. I did get the bracing done and started in on welding it all together now. Here's how she sits now.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

It's finally on the boat, but there was too much play in the removable design. It's fine side to side, but front to back just isn't tight enough. I decided to move ahead with making it a permanent fixture and add bracing to the flotation pod. Ran out of 1/4" plate to weld in the support to the pods, so will have to wait until tomorrow. Ordering hydro turf tomorrow as well, should be done with it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Since I couldn't do anything more on the platform, I finally sat down and decided to put the decals on the cowling that I repainted. Here's a before and after.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice work! That is a tank!


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very nice work! That is a tank!


Thanks, it's definitely a floating fortress lol. Finished all of the welding and reinstalled the outboard and fuel tank. Ready for the water again as soon as this weather clears up. Now if the hydroturf will hurry up and get here..


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Had some left over tubing from the poling platform project, so I decided to make a fly rod holder that I'm going to weld to the poling platform. Was a lot more work than I anticipated to just make a rod holder, but I really like how it looks. Will weld it on tomorrow!


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Super bummer about my hydroturf. UPS says it was delivered along with another order from Amazon, but I never received it. Looks like there's a good chance that some low life stole my packages off my front door. Hydroturf is sending me out another sheet, but I have to wait yet another week for that one to get here. Time to put a game trail camera on the front door.

I got the fly rod holder welded in though. Am I the only one that gets their kicks and giggles by just looking at their boat? I swear I smile ever time I look at it.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Hydroturf came in yesterday afternoon and I got it laid down today. It turned out to be a good thing that I didn't get it earlier since some low life dumped a quart of paint in my boat and stole my starting battery yesterday. Spent most of yesterday cleaning everything. I decided to use the extra hydroturf to also cover the top of the bench. I can call the poling platform project done now.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It turned out nice! 
Why would someone dump paint in your boat? Crazy


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It turned out nice!
> Why would someone dump paint in your boat? Crazy


Thank you sir! 
My only guess is it was some punks that were just out to be (insert foul language here).


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

Just a heads up that since I'll be moving back to Colorado in September, this awesome boat is going to be up for sale.


----------

